# Teaching English in Spain job fair



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've posted this on the situations vacant etc thread but in case anyone doesn't visit it or misses it, if you are interested in teaching English in Spain and have the necessary qualifications, the following link might be of interest:

Spainwise TEFL Jobs Fair 2012 | www.spainwise.net


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> I've posted this on the situations vacant etc thread but in case anyone doesn't visit it or misses it, if you are interested in teaching English in Spain and have the necessary qualifications, the following link might be of interest:
> 
> Spainwise TEFL Jobs Fair 2012 | www.spainwise.net


I've had to take it off that thread - it's not really right for that

what I will do instead is link to this thread in the 'teaching English' post on the 'useful links' sticky


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I've had to take it off that thread - it's not really right for that
> 
> what I will do instead is link to this thread in the 'teaching English' post on the 'useful links' sticky


Yes, there was a link to it last year too!

Should be interesting for people in that area


----------

